# Rep Points Modification!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet! I love that you can see who gave you rep points now... when did this start?

Oh yeah... Should we start another color for people who have their rep points up to the max? or is that a retarded question/request?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I like that you can now see WHO is leaving rep points also. Can be very informative.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Uhh...we can?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah go to USER CP at the top of the page and click on it. It will show you all your rep point, who left them, and what they said.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't see who left them, unless it only applies to new rep points given.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

top right click your name, then when you get to your profile click Cutomize your profile then on the next screen click on Control Panel


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

NEELA said:


> top right click your name, then when you get to your profile click Cutomize your profile then on the next screen click on Control Panel


Or just click USER CP...it must apply to new points. I can see my points/thread/comment, but not from who yet.

Rep test?! Rep me plz  It might just apply to new ones.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no i can see mine all the way back to 2007


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I see my new points from those who just test repped me and comments, but no names

Maybe I need, more posts.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine use to tell me Who gave me the rep points but now it just says date and comment.....What's up?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the way that it works is that VIPs and Mods can see who left them rep points. So it has to do with what level of membership you have. I used to not be able to see mine. Then I became a VIP and later a mod, and afterward I could.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo I was wondering about that lol
Thanks


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I've always been able to see the comment and who gave them..lol
Neener..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Me too I alwsy knew, but maybe it changed when Erik changed the design of the forum.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ONLY vips and mods get that! its just one of the benefits.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Mine use to tell me Who gave me the rep points but now it just says date and comment.....What's up?


really? you cant see yours anymore??:snow:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I can now see names. When I give rep points I usually sign my name jsut so they know who sent it.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

your rep value/power goes up too.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Sweet! I love that you can see who gave you rep points now... when did this start?
> 
> Oh yeah... Should we start another color for people who have their rep points up to the max? or is that a retarded question/request?


you can!! am i just a little slow or something but can someone tell me how you can tell who gave you rep points!? i can see the rep points and comments but not who gave them. never could. i feel left out:snow:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hell no they wont go said:


> you can!! am i just a little slow or something but can someone tell me how you can tell who gave you rep points!? i can see the rep points and comments but not who gave them. never could. i feel left out:snow:


Can you see em now?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*rep points*

I wondered how somebody got those dots... how do u give somebody more rep oints (dots)...how does everybody know these things but me???:hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Right below the "dots". There's a silver scale thingy...Just click on that.


----------

